# Lentezza portage versione 2.1.2

## edux

Da quando ho aggiornato portage con la versione testing 2.1.2 ho notato vistosi rallentamenti nella ricerca delle dipendenze, anche nell'ordine del minuto.

E non parlo di world o system, ma anche di un singolo ebuild.

La cosa si verifica solo le prime volte che accedo a portage, al terzo o quarto emerge la velocità sembra tornare normale. Quindi suppongo sia un problema di cache. Ho provato con 'emerge --metadata', non è che cambi molto...siccome con la versione stabile, 2.1.1, questo non mi succedeva, ritenete sia un problema dovuto ai test su questa versione?

Qualcuno ha rilevato analoghi rallentamenti?

PS: udept non funziona con questa versione di portage

----------

## Onip

visto che è la versione ~, hai guardato dove probabilmente ti possono aiutare di più, cioè su bugzilla?

Byez

----------

## edux

Non c'è nulla in proposito, dovrei aprire un nuovo bug? Magari è solo un problema mio...

----------

## Kernel78

 *edux wrote:*   

> Non c'è nulla in proposito, dovrei aprire un nuovo bug? Magari è solo un problema mio...

 

Se è un problema solo tuo non troverai risposte nemmeno qui ma se apri un bug avrai la certezza che sia o meno un problema solo tuo ...

----------

## unz

Confermo il problema.

Confermo che dopo il primo interminabile emerge [xxx] tutto torna normale.

Attendiamo nuova release.

----------

## edux

Immaginavo di non essere l'unico.

Comunque ora non riesco a loggarmi su bugzilla, appena posso posto il bug ma credo ne siano completamente a conoscenza. Infatti mi sembra che il rallentamento di portage sia un processo in atto da un po' di tempo, voglio dire sembra quasi che sia più lento ad ogni nuova versione...specialmente con la 2.1.2, la velocità è crollata ai minimi, sia per il processo di ricerca di dipendenze sia per il processo di sync.

Spero stiano lavorando soprattutto in questa direzione, d'altra parte ho provato distro che hanno sistemi di gestione dei pacchetti che si aggiornano in un paio di minuti al massimo! Certo con gli ebuild è un po' diverso, ma in un sistema che è ammirato anche per la sua velocità un portage lento stona.

----------

## jordan83

 *edux wrote:*   

> Immaginavo di non essere l'unico.
> 
> Comunque ora non riesco a loggarmi su bugzilla, appena posso posto il bug ma credo ne siano completamente a conoscenza. Infatti mi sembra che il rallentamento di portage sia un processo in atto da un po' di tempo, voglio dire sembra quasi che sia più lento ad ogni nuova versione...specialmente con la 2.1.2, la velocità è crollata ai minimi, sia per il processo di ricerca di dipendenze sia per il processo di sync.
> 
> Spero stiano lavorando soprattutto in questa direzione, d'altra parte ho provato distro che hanno sistemi di gestione dei pacchetti che si aggiornano in un paio di minuti al massimo! Certo con gli ebuild è un po' diverso, ma in un sistema che è ammirato anche per la sua velocità un portage lento stona.

 

Ti consiglio di provare Paludis.

Io lo uso da un po' e ti assicuro che non intendo tornare indietro a Portage...  :Wink: 

QUI trovi un thread che ho aperto tempo fa per chi necessita di aiuto e informazioni su questo package manager.

QUI trovi il thread ufficiale in inglese.

Le prestazioni di Paludis sono nettamente superiori rispetto a quelle di Portage e ci sono diverse funzionalità aggiuntive che rendono questo progetto parecchio interessante.

----------

## Kernel78

Si, i 40 secondi che impiega un emerge -uDpvN world con circa 700 pacchetti installati è un tempo decisamente insostenibile ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Elbryan

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

>  *edux wrote:*   Immaginavo di non essere l'unico.
> 
> Comunque ora non riesco a loggarmi su bugzilla, appena posso posto il bug ma credo ne siano completamente a conoscenza. Infatti mi sembra che il rallentamento di portage sia un processo in atto da un po' di tempo, voglio dire sembra quasi che sia più lento ad ogni nuova versione...specialmente con la 2.1.2, la velocità è crollata ai minimi, sia per il processo di ricerca di dipendenze sia per il processo di sync.
> 
> Spero stiano lavorando soprattutto in questa direzione, d'altra parte ho provato distro che hanno sistemi di gestione dei pacchetti che si aggiornano in un paio di minuti al massimo! Certo con gli ebuild è un po' diverso, ma in un sistema che è ammirato anche per la sua velocità un portage lento stona. 
> ...

 

Interessante Paludis  :Smile: 

Appena sarò capace di usare linux senza dover rischiare di perdere tutto ci darò un'occhiata.

Io e Linux non andiamo d'accordissimo dato che puzzo ancora troppo di mamma Microsoft  :Razz: 

----------

## jordan83

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Si, i 40 secondi che impiega un emerge -uDpvN world con circa 700 pacchetti installati è un tempo decisamente insostenibile ... 

 

Beh, hai ragione. Se fosse solo quello non ci sarebbe motivo di cambiare.

Prova però a confrontare un

 *Quote:*   

> paludis -q pacchetto

 

con un 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --search pacchetto

 

già qua ti risparmi una o due vite di attesa.  :Smile: 

Obietterai che si può usare eix... certo questa è un'altra conferma che Portage ha qualcosa che non va, visto che preferisci usare qualche altro tool...

Comunque sia ognuno poi usa quello che preferisce, è ovvio, certo mi pare giusto segnalare questa alternativa.

----------

## edux

Mi sembra un tool molto interessante, appena avrò un po' di tempo lo proverò.

Comunque preferirei se venisse migliorato portage, piuttosto che cambiare totalmente gestore di pacchetti...ci sono affezionato!

In fondo i problemi di performance non sono impossibili da correggere.

----------

## Kernel78

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Prova però a confrontare un
> 
>  *Quote:*   paludis -q pacchetto 
> 
> con un 
> ...

 

Non ho paladius installato ma per curiosità ho provato a testare emerge 

```
time emerge --search vanilla

Searching...

[ Results for search key : vanilla ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.16.19

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 39,937 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kernel.org

      Description:   Full sources for the Linux kernel

      License:       GPL-2

real    0m1.136s

user    0m0.736s

sys     0m0.171s
```

Non ho idea di come funzioni paludius ma per farsi una ricerca tra gli N file di portage impiegherà del tempo anche lui o se ha una cache non vedo la differenza con eix ...

----------

## edux

Su bugzilla in questo bug, uno sviluppatore mi ha risposto che la lentezza è dovuta alle nuove features presenti, soprattutto relative al calcolo delle dipendenze, che in un sistema con molti pacchetti genereranno rallentamenti.

Ma ritiene anche che la velocità sia accettabile in rapporto alle nuove funzioni, quindi il tutto dovrebbe restare così...

Non so come sia l'opinione generale, ma secondo me la velocità delle operazioni è importante, certo anche le nuove caratteristiche sulla ricerca delle dipendenze erano importanti e richieste ma secondo me la velocità non è da mettere in secondo piano...

----------

## edux

Per la cronaca:

```

time emerge -pv kdebase

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] virtual/jre-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3  USE="arts cups hal ieee1394 java kdeenablefinal ldap logitech-mouse opengl pam samba ssl xcomposite xscreensaver -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -lm_sensors -openexr -xinerama -zeroconf" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 in new slot, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

real    0m48.960s

user    0m2.668s

sys     0m0.728s

```

E non è la prima volta che lo faccio oggi...

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho idea di come funzioni paludius ma ...
> 
> 

 

dacci un occhio.

non è detto che si debba per forza passare di là subito, ma è probabile che prima o poi lo faremo.

non sarà così traumatico, perché emerge, con tutto il bene gli vogliamo, è sempre stato un po' paludoso.

ogni tanto rallenta, spesso è carente nelle funzioni e nella documentazione.

paludis porta la concorrenza che ci voleva, perché è progettato con molto buon senso per diventare un alternativa credibile a portage.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Non ho idea di come funzioni paludius ma ...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Il fatto è che non trovo nessuna lacuna di emerge che mi spinga a cercare soddisfazione altrove ...

La lentezza lamentata mi sembra quantomeno risibile su tempi di compilazione che li superano spesso di alcune grandezze ...

Anche se un sync impiegasse molto più tempo di quanto ne impiega adesso non sarebbe un problema farlo prima dello shutdown o una volta a settimana o come faccio io schedularlo tra le operazioni notturne ...

Mi fa sorridere questa ricerca disperata della velocità in operazioni che mi sembrano decisamente trascurabili ...

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi fa sorridere questa ricerca disperata della velocità in operazioni che mi sembrano decisamente trascurabili ...

 

ultima risposta. 

eventualmente poi continuamo nel thread di paludis.

il fatto è che non si tratta solo di velocità.

emerge è gravato da una struttura datata che ne rende pesante l'uso e il mantenimento.

sono note le funzionalità mancanti, la scarsa documentazione, l'incapacità di gestire le dipendenze inverse, la difficoltà ad adeguarsi alle dimensioni rapidamente crescenti di portage. Adesso che è uscito paludis, gli sviluppatori di portage faranno sempre più fatica a reggere la concorrenza di uno strumento che vanta un impianto progettuale più efficiente e moderno. Fino a quando non ne varrà più la pena.

Solo la nostra inerzia di utenti pigri potrà in qualche misura rallentare questo processo.

Disporsi a cambiare può essere un modo di rendere il processo più naturale.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Solo la nostra inerzia di utenti pigri potrà in qualche misura rallentare questo processo.
> 
> Disporsi a cambiare può essere un modo di rendere il processo più naturale.

 

Ma se io mi tengo la mia vecchia fiat punto invece di una fiammante jaguar sono pigro ?

Se ho uno strumento che è adatto alle mie attuali necessità non vedo motivo per cambiarlo ... non vado in fregola per guadagnare 10 secondi sul boot della macchina, la notte dormo sonni tranquilli anche se il search di emerge è più lento di eix (o di paludis) e a volte mi trovo perplesso davanti a questi thread e cerco di capirli (con scarsi risultati purtoppo).

Grazie per la pazienza nel cercare di spiegarmi il punto di vista degli utenti non pigri.

----------

## edux

Io non sono un utente pigro, ma la questione qui non è sui tempi lunghissimi del sync, ma su quelli di ogni operazione, da un 'emerge world' a un 'emerge nano', perchè se è tollerabile che su world i tempi di ricerca siano lunghi, specie con molti pacchetti installati, è invece mal sopportabile passare un minuto fermi dinnanzi allo schermo per scoprire quali sono le dipendenze di un qualunque programma.

 *Quote:*   

> Se ho uno strumento che è adatto alle mie attuali necessità non vedo motivo per cambiarlo ... non vado in fregola per guadagnare 10 secondi sul boot della macchina, la notte dormo sonni tranquilli anche se il search di emerge è più lento di eix (o di paludis) e a volte mi trovo perplesso davanti a questi thread e cerco di capirli (con scarsi risultati purtoppo). 

 

Lo strumento (portage) non è inadatto, ma ha delle evidenti lacune, e la velocità è una di queste. Si può tollerarla, ma non si può far finta che non sia un problema perchè, quando si scrive un programma, la velocità di esecuzione non è un parametro secondario.

Non mi sembra che lamentare un problema largamente conosciuto possa portare perplessità, invece credo che aiutare gli sviluppatori segnalando le cose che, secondo gli utenti, andrebbero migliorate, sia un aspetto decisivo nel processo del miglioramento di un programma.

Ed è decisivo che portage migliori anche sotto questi aspetti, o verrà in futuro soppiantato dalla concorrenza che, come sembra, è sempre più agguerrita.

----------

## Kernel78

 *edux wrote:*   

> Io non sono un utente pigro, ma la questione qui non è sui tempi lunghissimi del sync, ma su quelli di ogni operazione, da un 'emerge world' a un 'emerge nano', perchè se è tollerabile che su world i tempi di ricerca siano lunghi, specie con molti pacchetti installati, è invece mal sopportabile passare un minuto fermi dinnanzi allo schermo per scoprire quali sono le dipendenze di un qualunque programma.
> 
> 

 

Per sfizio ho provato a dare sulla mia macchina 

```
time emerge -pv kdebase
```

la prima esecuzione ha richiesto quasi 24 secondi, le successive impiegano poco più di un secondo.

Un minuto e sette secondi invece è la durata dell'attesa per un emerge -uDpvN world al primo lancio.

Per me non è un problema soprattutto perché faccio sempre più di una cosa mentre sono davanti al pc in questo modo ottimizzo tutti i tempi morti.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo strumento (portage) non è inadatto, ma ha delle evidenti lacune, e la velocità è una di queste. Si può tollerarla, ma non si può far finta che non sia un problema perchè, quando si scrive un programma, la velocità di esecuzione non è un parametro secondario.
> 
> 

 

Questa sarà anche la tua opinione ma è quantomeno discutibile ...

Se io scrivo un word processor che questo impieghi 1/10 di secondo per mostrarti un carattere a video o ci metta 1/1000 di secondo (ovvero 100 volte più veloce) è completamente trascurabile visto che nessuno potrebbe avvantaggiarsi di questa velocità ne tanto meno percepirla ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non mi sembra che lamentare un problema largamente conosciuto possa portare perplessità, invece credo che aiutare gli sviluppatori segnalando le cose che, secondo gli utenti, andrebbero migliorate, sia un aspetto decisivo nel processo del miglioramento di un programma.
> 
> 

 

In base ai tempi da te dichiarati sono perplesso sulla velocità della tua macchina in generale, i tempi che ottengo io sono decisamente minori di quelli lamentati da te e rientrano ampiamente nei miei margini di tolleranza.

Se permetti io ci terrei a sostenere che per me non è assolutamente un problema.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ed è decisivo che portage migliori anche sotto questi aspetti, o verrà in futuro soppiantato dalla concorrenza che, come sembra, è sempre più agguerrita.

 

Altra affermazione che mi genera perplessità ...

Se portage venisse sostituito da un altro prodotto privo di quelli che per te sono problemi non dovrebbe essere una cosa cmq positiva per te ? Per te dovrebbe essere decisivo che venga sviluppato un prodotto che risponda alle tue esigenze, che sia portage o altro non dovrebbe importarti particolarmente.

Ovviamente però non voglio essere io a dirti cosa dovrebbe essere decisivo per te ...

----------

## edux

Io sono assolutamente d'accordo con te sul fatto che ognuno ha delle necessità e delle esigenze particolari, fare un programma che accontenti tutti è praticamente impossibile, come dici tu a te non fa differenze se portage ci mette 2 secondi o 2 minuti a cercare un pacchetto perchè nel frattempo fai altro.

Ok, questo è compresibile, ma per me e altri utenti non vale lo stesso discorso, se cerco un pacchetto probabilmente è perchè ne ho bisogno in quel preciso momento, mi scoccia un po' attendere 40 secondi.

Questa comunque non è una critica insensata a un programma fatto male, è la segnalazione di un problema che io ho avvertito, in un programma che complessivamente mi soddisfa, e che mi sono sentito di poter segnalare alla comunità e agli sviluppatori.

Inoltre ribadisco che secondo me la velocità è una caratteristica importante, tu parli di un word processor in cui la differenza tra input e output è di un decimo o un millesimo di secondo. Pensa se il delay fosse di un secondo, o pensa se per selezionare una riga di testo ci mettessi 3 o 4 secondi, penseresti ancora che la velocità non è importante?

Infine:

 *Quote:*   

> In base ai tempi da te dichiarati sono perplesso sulla velocità della tua macchina in generale, i tempi che ottengo io sono decisamente minori di quelli lamentati da te e rientrano ampiamente nei miei margini di tolleranza.
> 
> Se permetti io ci terrei a sostenere che per me non è assolutamente un problema. 

 

E' normale che ognuno rilevi tempi più o meno alti, dipende dall'hardware della macchina, dal numero di pacchetti installati, dalla presenza o meno di overlay, etc..Io ad esempio ho tre overlay, e naturalmente i tempi sono influenzati da questo.

Posso però assicurare che le prestazioni generali della mia macchina sono ottime, dai tempi di boot a quelli di compilazione.

----------

## Luca89

Innanzitutto voglio far notare a Kernel78 che edux sta parlando del portage testing (2.1.2) che rispetto a quello stabile è molto più lento a quanto pare. D'altra parte, devo dire che anche a me sta bene anche se portage è un po' lento, certo sarebbe meglio averlo più veloce, però è così.

----------

## Elbryan

Penso che l'esempio giusto sia fiat punto vs jaguar ..

La velocità è sempre stato il tallone di achille di tutto il mondo informatico..

La cosa che non mi soddisfa per niente di portage è:

emerge fa una roba

eix ti serve per far un'altra

dep ti serve per un'altra ancora

revdep-rebuild per un'altra

module-rebuild per un'altra..

Sarebbe bello un tool completo che da solo funziona bene.

Certo è che portage così com'è funziona alla stragrande.

Se emerge --sync impiegasse 30min non mi costa nulla lasciarlo 30 min in background a far le sue robe oppure di notte per 1 volta a settimana..

Alla fine qui si sta parlando di 5-10 secondi?

Sprechiamo ben più tempo ad arraffarci su un forum  :Razz: 

```

tux ~ # time emerge -pv kdebase

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r1  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm pam ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -ldap -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 1,571 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 75 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1  USE="cups hal pam ssl xscreensaver -arts -debug -ieee1394 -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -opengl -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -zeroconf" 23,313 kB 

Total size of downloads: 24,961 kB

real    0m20.010s

user    0m0.763s

sys     0m0.231s

```

```

tux ~ # time emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

real    1m3.886s

user    0m10.541s

sys     0m1.052s

```

Questi con portage 2.1.1-r2 ..

Emerso 2.1.2-rc4

```

tux ~ # time emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

real    1m20.728s

user    0m4.868s

sys     0m1.245s

```

```

tux ~ # time emerge -pv kdebase

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r1  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm pam ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -ldap -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 1,572 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 76 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1  USE="cups hal pam ssl xscreensaver -arts -debug -ieee1394 -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -opengl -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -zeroconf" 23,314 kB 

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 24,962 kB

real    0m3.442s

user    0m1.497s

sys     0m0.144s

```

Però prima avevo fatto kdebase e poi world .. adesso li ho invertiti per cui su kdebase mi sa che non si può far conto  :Razz: 

Dai 15 sec in più sul world se mi da qualcosa in piu mi va bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaosone

un software deve sempre essere sviluppato nel modo migliore possibile, perche' se e' veloce va bene sia a chi non gli interessa della velocita' che a chi interessa, se e' lento invece no... e alla fine visto che eix e' usatissimo immagino che non siamo pochi a cui interessi avere un programma veloce..ok che portage lo lasci compilare per ore, ma si richiede un interattivita' prima del lasciarlo a compilare..

----------

## Kernel78

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> un software deve sempre essere sviluppato nel modo migliore possibile, perche' se e' veloce va bene sia a chi non gli interessa della velocita' che a chi interessa, se e' lento invece no... e alla fine visto che eix e' usatissimo immagino che non siamo pochi a cui interessi avere un programma veloce..ok che portage lo lasci compilare per ore, ma si richiede un interattivita' prima del lasciarlo a compilare..

 

Ma diamine che razza di paragone è ???

Esagerando la situazione sarebbe come usare un browser che si appoggia su un proxy locale e paragonarlo a uno che non abbia nemmeno la cache interna ... uno dei due sarà più veloce ma non perché scritto meglio ...

----------

## kaosone

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma diamine che razza di paragone ï¿½ ???
> 
> Esagerando la situazione sarebbe come usare un browser che si appoggia su un proxy locale e paragonarlo a uno che non abbia nemmeno la cache interna ... uno dei due sarï¿½ piï¿½ veloce ma non perchï¿½ scritto meglio ...

 sai perche' e' nato eix? perche' emerge a cercare e' lentissimo.. dove ho scritto che uno e' scritto bene e uno male???.. e' ovvio che usano tecnologie differenti. questo per dire che ci sono delle operazioni di emerge da cui uno si aspetta un certo tempo di risposta... ed emerge sotto questo punto di vista e' davvero un macigno in tutto e per tutto

----------

## Elbryan

Questo è il nocciolo della comunity linuxiana.

Io fo un programma, tu lo trovi lento e non è che migliori (o ci provi) il mio .. bensì ne crei un altro a parte che si appoggia al mio.

Conclusione?

Una crescita esponenziale di tool fatti da persone differenti che ha portato ad una crescita esponenziale di distro..

Non è poi tanto un bene questo considerando tutto ciò che ne comporta.

Se io sono l'ATI e mi trovo con:

Microsoft: un sistema operativo (largamente diffuso) .. ok scrivo i driver per loro

Linux: 10^n distribuzioni (che hanno semper qualcosa in comune ma non sono compatibili al 100%) cosa faccio? Scrivo i driver per tutte le distro? Cioè investo dei fondi in programmatori per farmi 10^n versioni dei driver? Per cosa poi? Per una community che non mi paga..

Apple: OS .. sistema operativo .. uno solo .. ok scrivo anche per loro.

Vorrei che un giorno tutte le distro cadessero in un unico pentolone in cui esce fuori il meglio di tutte.

Questo farà incacchiare centinaia di migliaia di persone. Perché io utente gentoo devo cambiare il mio os (imparare magari da capo ad utilizzare un altra distro) solo per avere dei driver?

E' una domanda che non ha risposta ..

Però .. il bello di tutto questo è che .. con o senza driver .. la community va avanti e si espande alla faccia di coloro che non ci fanno i driver  :Razz: 

Scusate l'OT  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Questo è il nocciolo della comunity linuxiana.
> 
> Io fo un programma, tu lo trovi lento e non è che migliori (o ci provi) il mio .. bensì ne crei un altro a parte che si appoggia al mio.
> 
> Conclusione?

 

Non sempre è possibile migliorare un programma esistente, può essere implementato male alla base oppure si basa su concetti diversi. Quindi è molto meglio riscriverlo con le proprie idee.

 *Quote:*   

> Linux: 10^n distribuzioni (che hanno semper qualcosa in comune ma non sono compatibili al 100%) cosa faccio? Scrivo i driver per tutte le distro? Cioè investo dei fondi in programmatori per farmi 10^n versioni dei driver? Per cosa poi? Per una community che non mi paga..

 

Esatto, per avere il minor numero di problemi possibile devono rilasciare i sorgenti, così ci penseranno le distribuzioni a risolvere molti problemi e compilarsi il software nella maniera più adatta a loro.

 *Quote:*   

> Vorrei che un giorno tutte le distro cadessero in un unico pentolone in cui esce fuori il meglio di tutte.
> 
> Questo farà incacchiare centinaia di migliaia di persone. Perché io utente gentoo devo cambiare il mio os (imparare magari da capo ad utilizzare un altra distro) solo per avere dei driver?

 

E' difficile a farsi, ognuno la pensa in uno modo diverso e non c'è alcun motivo di unificare tutto. Ognuno fa quello che vuole, predichiamo la libertà e poi vogliamo racchiudere tutti sulle stesse idee? Vabbè, Linux si diffonderà di meno, ma che ce frega? Chi lo vuole usare lo usa, se non è diffuso pazienza.

 *Quote:*   

> E' una domanda che non ha risposta ..
> 
> Però .. il bello di tutto questo è che .. con o senza driver .. la community va avanti e si espande alla faccia di coloro che non ci fanno i driver 

 

Infatti, la comunità va bene così secondo me.

----------

## edux

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ma diamine che razza di paragone è ???
> 
> Esagerando la situazione sarebbe come usare un browser che si appoggia su un proxy locale e paragonarlo a uno che non abbia nemmeno la cache interna ... uno dei due sarà più veloce ma non perché scritto meglio ...

 

Scusa, ma non capisco perchè sembra che tu ne stia facendo una questione di principio.

Io non ho detto che portage è scritto male, nessuno ha detto che è scritto male, abbiamo solo riconosciuto che la nuova versione è ancora più lenta di quelle precedenti. Questo non vuol dire che è un brutto software, al contrario io lo trovo ottimo, con l'unica pecca della velocità che mi sembra un aspetto sul quale si potrebbe lavorare di più.

Detto questo, è ovvio che fare paragoni tra eix e portage è assurdo, visto che adottano tecniche completamente differenti, ma come ha scritto kaosone la grade diffusione di eix aiuta a capire come la velocità sia un aspetto cui molti utenti guardano con attenzione.

----------

## mrfree

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ognuno fa quello che vuole, predichiamo la libertà e poi vogliamo racchiudere tutti sulle stesse idee? Vabbè, Linux si diffonderà di meno, ma che ce frega? Chi lo vuole usare lo usa, se non è diffuso pazienza.

 

Sagge parole.

Un fork, una nuova distro, una versione -ng... sono accomunate da una cosa: "una nuova esigenza che si manifesta"

La comunità tende ad auto-regolarsi, un fork vive se la comunità stessa ci crede e lo sostiene; diversamente la sua sorte è inevitabilmente segnata.

La libertà è il fulcro della comunità del software libero, non potrebbe essere altrimenti... inoltre i fork "importanti" non sono poi così frequenti e a volte hanno anche effetti positivi (si veda il percorso del gcc ad esempio (gcc -> egcs -> gcc))  :Wink: 

Credo che il fork non vada demonizzato a priori, è necessario analizzarne imho la causa scatenante per poterne saggiare la bontà.

Per la questione dei driver la soluzione ottima credo consista nell'apertura degli stessi e delle specifiche hardware, anzi c'è anche una petizione in atto  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Penso che l'esempio giusto sia fiat punto vs jaguar ..
> 
> ...
> 
> La cosa che non mi soddisfa per niente di portage è:
> ...

 

io no. non penso che questo sia l'esempio giusto.

portage richiede cento stampelle perché ha una storia che lo ha fatto crescere così.

da anni si sa che emerge è un programma straordinario, che ha dato vita a una distribuzione tecnologicamente rivoluzionaria, ma è stato progettato per fare ciò che fa, non per raffinatezze e sciccherie.

oggi che gentoo è lanciata e che se ne vedono pregi e difetti, è opportuno che nasca uno strumento versatile e modulare, che consentirà funzioni migliori agli utenti, ma soprattutto darà maggiore libertà ai programmatori.

tra tutte le caratteristiche che paludis vanta, quella che più apprezzo è proprio la modularità, perché, anche se non sono un programmatore, ritengo che laddove è possibile aggiungere o togliere elementi con facilità, vi è il terreno per creare aggregazione e sviluppo: ogni volta che servirà una nuova funzione, ci sarà il modo di agganciarla al programma principale senza fare rivoluzioni nè produrre oggetti separati.

quanto alla punto, per adesso è ancora la mia auto.

beve un sacco ed inquina, ma per qualche tempo sarà ancora supportata.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> io no. non penso che questo sia l'esempio giusto

 

concordo.

penso sia meglio avere tanti piccoli programmi specializzati che fanno bene il loro lavoro piuttosto che un pachiderma che fa tutto, male, e che diventa anche difficile da gestire quando c'è da metter mano al codice.

un esempio su tutti: Xorg X11. era diventato ingestibile ed il dividerlo in un set di pacchetti modulari è stata un ascelta obbligata.

come volevasi dimostrare xorg-7.0 funziona molto meglio di xorg-6.9 e di diverso non hanno assolutamente niente

----------

## randomaze

Direi che si tratta di una discussione.

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Per il resto, è verissimo che emerge è terribilmente lento... una discreta iniziezione di velocità potrebbe averla eliminando i vari /etc/portage/package.* e ritornando a specificare le USE solo nel make.conf, a emergere pacchetti mascherati in malo modo e via dicendo.... come era ai tempi in cui portage era una scheggia. Sono state fatte delle scelte e, onestamente, sono convinto che tali scelte siano state corrette nonostante il prezzo pagato.

Peraltro, a che serve un emerge velocissimo se tanto poi a compilare ci mette sempre una cifra di tempo in più?

----------

## jordan83

Da quel che ho capito io i problemi di lentezza sono principalmente dovuti al formato VDB utilizzato per memorizzare le informazioni dei pacchetti installati.

Si sa che normalmente il collo di bottiglia nei pc è dovuto alla gestione dell'I/O coi dispositivi e in questo caso ogni pacchetto memorizza una miriade di piccoli file che il package manager deve consultare nel determinare l'albero delle dipendenze.

Nel sito di Paludis, sezione Cache Files, potete leggere questo:

 *Quote:*   

> Loading the VDB (information about installed packages) is slow on systems that have several hundred packages installed. The VDB format cannot currently be changed because lots of ebuilds rely upon it working (solutions involving hacking in a fake VDB with real data elsewhere are considered far too impractical). This is a nuisance, because the VDB needs to be fully loaded for most tasks.

 

Il problema vero è VDB. Portage è lento e con VDB diventa solo ancora più lento. Paludis è di certo più veloce di portage, tuttavia il problema VDB resta. Quando, un giorno, VDB sarà cambiato con qualcosa di adatto, il problema velocità verrà drasticamente ridimensionato.

Non so se qualcuno del forum ha mai provato apt-get...

In un sistema Debian normalmente ci saranno il triplo dei pacchetti di uno Gentoo (i programmi sono spesso suddivisi in più pacchetti, invece che averne uno solo), eppure apt è un missile.

Il calcolo delle dipendenze per un aggiornamento globale durerà 3 secondi al massimo.

Forse far meglio dell'attuale emerge è allora possibile...  :Wink: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peraltro, a che serve un emerge velocissimo se tanto poi a compilare ci mette sempre una cifra di tempo in più?

 

Anche se il post tratta della lentezza di Portage, vorrei puntualizzare il fatto che la velocità è solo uno dei problemi di Portage (cosa che, se non erro, aveva riportato anche cloc3) e di certo non il principale, anche se di sicuro la macchinosità di emerge salta subito agli occhi dell'utente.

Ci sono molte altre cose che andrebbero migliorate o rifatte, se spulciate il forum ci sono molte discussioni al riguardo.

Secondo me Portage ha fatto la sua storia, dire che ancora oggi va bene è "nascondersi dietro a un dito"   :Confused: 

Ripetiamo gli errori fatti da Microsoft con Internet Explorer??

(vabbé, paragone magari eccessivo...  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Kernel78

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Non so se qualcuno del forum ha mai provato apt-get...
> 
> In un sistema Debian normalmente ci saranno il triplo dei pacchetti di uno Gentoo (i programmi sono spesso suddivisi in più pacchetti, invece che averne uno solo), eppure apt è un missile.
> 
> Il calcolo delle dipendenze per un aggiornamento globale durerà 3 secondi al massimo.
> ...

 

Beh, che dire ... quasi quasi torno a debian con apt ... peccato che l'ultima volta che l'ho installata non aveva nulla di lontanamente simile alle USE e quindi il calcolo delle dipendenze è fisso, non è un calcolo ma una semplice lista e metterci 3 secondi per scorrerla è un'eternità  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche se il post tratta della lentezza di Portage, vorrei puntualizzare il fatto che la velocità è solo uno dei problemi di Portage (cosa che, se non erro, aveva riportato anche cloc3) e di certo non il principale, anche se di sicuro la macchinosità di emerge salta subito agli occhi dell'utente.
> 
> Ci sono molte altre cose che andrebbero migliorate o rifatte, se spulciate il forum ci sono molte discussioni al riguardo.
> ...

 

Per me e per altri la velocità non è un problema quindi abbiamo la fortuna di avere un problema in meno ...

Personalmente le funzioni di cui ho bisogno sono svolte egregiamente, non ho mai trovato macchino emerge, anzi a me è sempre sembrato comodo e decisamente user-friendly.

Mi spiace se tu ritieni che mi stia nascondendo dietro un dito ma per me portage oggi va benissimo e non vedo nemmeno un motivo per sostituirlo.

D'altronde il fatto che tu stesso preferisca usare un sistema instabile e ancora in fase di forte sviluppo, con un discreto progetto alla base ma a cui mancano ancora moltissime funzionalità (per dirne una i file packege.* mi pare che non possano ancora essere gestiti come directory) fa capire quali sono le tue priorità tra un sistema stabile e sicuro e uno performante e immaturo.

Scelta legittima la tua ma per me è incondivisibile, uno può permettersela sul pc di casa su cui giocherella nel tempo libero ma se uno con il pc ci deve anche lavorare e se non lavora non porta a casa la pagnotta allora la mentalità inizia a cambiare.

Potresti obiettare che al mondo c'è molta gente che lavora con il pc e con un sistema instabile come quello di M$ ma a me non va di fare lo stesso errore.

(vabbé, paragone magari eccessivo...  :Laughing:  )

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Secondo me Portage ha fatto la sua storia, dire che ancora oggi va bene è "nascondersi dietro a un dito"

 

secondo me l'unico che ha centrato il problema è Randomaze.

non vedo che senso abbia fare questi discorsi sulla velocità, visto che per quanto possa essere lento portage, la compilazione lo è molto di più.

chiediamoci poi una cosa: quante volte un utente DEVE usare emerge? per installare programmi non ci mette molto; quello che è lento è il calcolo delle dipendenze quando si fa un emerge -uDN world.

c'è gente che aggiorna world più volte al giorno? è vero che ognuno è libero di fare quel che vuole, ma se lo fa prima di tutto sta contravvenendo alle linee guida di Gentoo, che invitano a fare il sync (e quindi aggiornare) al massimo una volta al giorno; e poi sta usando gli strumenti in modo improprio: la corsa all'ultima versione, a chi compila di più, o altre cose simili, non è proprio nella filosofia con cui vengono fatti questi sistemi. lo scopo è avere un sistema stabile, non avere il maggior numero di pacchetti installati. inoltre quando io ho un sistema ben configurato e perfettamente funzionante, quello di aggiornare in continuazione buttando all'aria le configurazioni funzionanti non è certo il mio primo pensiero.

detto questo (e andando OT) posso marginalmente condividere il discorso sulla velocità, ma mi sembra completamente fuori luogo il dire che portage ha fatto il suo tempo, così come mi sembra uno sproposito paragonarlo ad apt (che oltretutto non è niente se non un front-end per dpkg). portage è molto di più: portage è la vera essenza di Gentoo. è la libertà di installare solo quello che vuoi, solo con i supporti che vuoi, con le opzioni di compilazione che vuoi. è libertà completa, in totale contrapposizione con le distribuzioni pacchettizzate.

un confronto con apt-get, o yum, o swaret, non ha nessun senso. se ti piacciono questi tool, conviene che cambi distribuzione, no?

----------

## jordan83

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, che dire ... quasi quasi torno a debian con apt ... peccato che l'ultima volta che l'ho installata non aveva nulla di lontanamente simile alle USE e quindi il calcolo delle dipendenze è fisso, non è un calcolo ma una semplice lista e metterci 3 secondi per scorrerla è un'eternità  

 

Vabbé, comunque sia il discorso è che si può di certo migliorare sotto questo punto di vista.

Di quanto non so, in quanto non avendo le mani in pasta potrei solo fare inutili (ed erronee) supposizioni, certo avere un po' di responsività in più non guasta (e di certo un po' di boost non darebbe fastidio a quelli per cui la velocità è un optional poco utile)...

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per me e per altri la velocità non è un problema quindi abbiamo la fortuna di avere un problema in meno ...
> 
> Personalmente le funzioni di cui ho bisogno sono svolte egregiamente, non ho mai trovato macchino emerge, anzi a me è sempre sembrato comodo e decisamente user-friendly.
> ...

 

de gustibus...   :Wink: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... fa capire quali sono le tue priorità tra un sistema stabile e sicuro e uno performante e immaturo.

 

Sicuro che non usi ancora Debian?   :Mr. Green:   :Laughing: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scelta legittima la tua ma per me è incondivisibile, uno può permettersela sul pc di casa su cui giocherella nel tempo libero ma se uno con il pc ci deve anche lavorare e se non lavora non porta a casa la pagnotta allora la mentalità inizia a cambiare.
> 
> 

 

Eh vabbé, qui hai ragione... 

Comunque sia il nocciolo non sta tanto sulle mie scelte, ma quanto sul fatto che l'esigenza di un nuovo Portage è sentita da molti non solo da me (abbiamo comunque concluso che l'esigenza per ora non è sentita da tutti...  :Smile:  )

Personalmente non dico che Portage oggi come oggi non funzioni, anzi.

Ho solo l'impressione che Portage faccia fatica a evolvere e a rispondere alle nuove esigenze di Gentoo.

Paludis alla versione 0.12 fa quello che Portage fa alla 2.1.2. E Paludis esiste da un anno.

Aggiungere nuove caratteristiche a Portage poi, dicono (da quel che ho letto) sia molto difficile. Senza contare che ad alcune features i developers hanno rinunciato solo perché implementarle significherebbe praticamente dover riscrivere tutto da 0...

Ecco perché secondo me va rimpiazzato.

Se poi conti che sono nati ben due progetti che vorrebbero rimpiazzare il "vecchio" portage (Paludis e Pkgcore), tale impressione prende più corpo.

Aggiungo che tali progetti sono portati avanti da ex-developer e developer Gentoo, gente quindi che le cose le ha toccate dal vero e non fa supposizioni come noi (sempre che tu non sia o sia stato Gentoo developer, perché io non lo sono)...

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potresti obiettare che al mondo c'è molta gente che lavora con il pc e con un sistema instabile come quello di M$ ma a me non va di fare lo stesso errore.
> 
> (vabbé, paragone magari eccessivo...  )

 

touché   :Mr. Green: 

A parte che dovremmo definire meglio il concetto di stabile e instabile...

Tale confine in Gentoo diventa ogni giorno più labile...  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un confronto con apt-get, o yum, o swaret, non ha nessun senso. se ti piacciono questi tool, conviene che cambi distribuzione, no?

 

non ha mica detto che gli piacciono quei tool..  ha fatto solo un confronto sulle velocità di calcolo delle dipendenze..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*   
> 
> un confronto con apt-get, o yum, o swaret, non ha nessun senso. se ti piacciono questi tool, conviene che cambi distribuzione, no? 
> 
> non ha mica detto che gli piacciono quei tool..  ha fatto solo un confronto sulle velocità di calcolo delle dipendenze..

 

sì, ma sono cose completamente diverse. quei tool tengono solo traccia di cosa è installato e cosa no. mi pare che portage faccia un'esagerazione di cose in più.

secondo me non ha senso un confronto così

----------

## jordan83

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me l'unico che ha centrato il problema è Randomaze.
> 
> non vedo che senso abbia fare questi discorsi sulla velocità, visto che per quanto possa essere lento portage, la compilazione lo è molto di più.
> ...

 

Sì, concordo.

Il fatto è che il discorso è partito dalla velocità di Portage e poi si è finiti a parlare di altro.

Concordo che la velocità non sia l'aspetto primario da considerare in un package manager che installa compilando.

Ma se possiamo comunque averla? Perché privarcene?  :Confused: 

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chiediamoci poi una cosa: quante volte un utente DEVE usare emerge? per installare programmi non ci mette molto; quello che è lento è il calcolo delle dipendenze quando si fa un emerge -uDN world.
> 
> c'è gente che aggiorna world più volte al giorno? è vero che ognuno è libero di fare quel che vuole, ma se lo fa prima di tutto sta contravvenendo alle linee guida di Gentoo, che invitano a fare il sync (e quindi aggiornare) al massimo una volta al giorno; e poi sta usando gli strumenti in modo improprio: la corsa all'ultima versione, a chi compila di più, o altre cose simili, non è proprio nella filosofia con cui vengono fatti questi sistemi. lo scopo è avere un sistema stabile, non avere il maggior numero di pacchetti installati. inoltre quando io ho un sistema ben configurato e perfettamente funzionante, quello di aggiornare in continuazione buttando all'aria le configurazioni funzionanti non è certo il mio primo pensiero.
> ...

 

Vabbé, ognuno ha le sue passioni e condisce il pc come vuole.  :Wink: 

Visto che si sbandiera però che Gentoo è fatto di scelte, non dobbiamo penalizzare chi fa scelte diverse dalle nostre.

Io ho una Gentoo al 90% stabile e senza overlay (escludendo quello di Paludis).

Alcuni software ho dovuto installarli comunque dalla testing (vedi digikam) perché la versione stable era carente di feature che per me erano importanti.

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> detto questo (e andando OT) posso marginalmente condividere il discorso sulla velocità, ma mi sembra completamente fuori luogo il dire che portage ha fatto il suo tempo, così come mi sembra uno sproposito paragonarlo ad apt (che oltretutto non è niente se non un front-end per dpkg). portage è molto di più: portage è la vera essenza di Gentoo. è la libertà di installare solo quello che vuoi, solo con i supporti che vuoi, con le opzioni di compilazione che vuoi. è libertà completa, in totale contrapposizione con le distribuzioni pacchettizzate.
> 
> un confronto con apt-get, o yum, o swaret, non ha nessun senso. se ti piacciono questi tool, conviene che cambi distribuzione, no?

 

Concordo, ho scelto un esempio idiota...   :Embarassed: 

Volevo solo far capire che, secondo me, è possibile dare una "svegliata" al tool. Tutto qua.  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Volevo solo far capire che, secondo me, è possibile dare una "svegliata" al tool. Tutto qua. 

 

ma questo penso sia fuori discussione  :Wink: 

la questione è che spesso gli utenti sono pigri e contribuiscono poco a bugzilla (me compreso, per carità) tantomeno si sbattono per scrivere le GLEP, che invece sarebbe una cosa buona e utile per tutti.

non capisco poi quelli che, in un eccesso di zelo, invece che migliorare portage si sono scritti un tool ex-novo (paludis). io mi sarei concentrato sul miglioramento di quello che c'era

comunque bella l'espressione "condire il PC". me la segno

----------

## jordan83

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non capisco poi quelli che, in un eccesso di zelo, invece che migliorare portage si sono scritti un tool ex-novo (paludis). io mi sarei concentrato sul miglioramento di quello che c'era
> 
> 

 

Temo che il succo dei post che ho letto nel forum e nella ml sia che migliorare = rifare.  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Temo che il succo dei post che ho letto nel forum e nella ml sia che migliorare = rifare. 

 

eh no... c'è qualcosa che non va  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Temo che il succo dei post che ho letto nel forum e nella ml sia che migliorare = rifare. 
> 
> 

 

da quello che vedo io portage di versione in versione sta migliorando anche sotto il profilo della velocità. la versione attualmente stabile è più veloce di quelle precedenti soprattutto nel sync. quindi qualcosa si sta muovendo. va da se che toccare portage non è una cosa semplice, oltre a migliorarne le qualità deficitarie bisogna comunque fare in modo che non abbia bug. un portage scassato vuol dire non avere una gentoo.

----------

## edux

Portage è uno strumento bellissimo, fatto bene e perfetto per crearsi un sistema su misura, non chiedo di sostituirlo nè voglio rinunciarvi, altrimenti sarei un untente di qualche altra distro.

Con il mio post, che si è trasformato in questa discussione, volevo soltanto sapere se la lentezza di portage è un problema che ho solo io o se è sentito anche dagli altri, e in caso segnalarlo su bugzilla ai developer.

Comunque, è vero che la lentezza di un emerge -uDN world è nulla in confronto al tempo di compilazione che poi si scatena, però io ho notato che sul mio sistema (testing, molti pacchetti installati, 3 overlay) anche il calcolo delle dipendenze per un singolo pacchetto prende un tempo discretamente elevato. E calcolare le dipendenze per un pacchetto è una cosa che un untente potrebbe voler fare più o meno spesso. 

Siccome me lo sono già sentito dire, per favore evitatemi di dirmi "ma perchè ti tieni un sistema testing, ma perchè c'hai 3 overlay, ecco il tuo pc è lento per colpa tua". No qua il problema è che portage è lento perchè fa molti accessi al disco, perchè i file da vedere sono tanti e parsarli è lungo, e magari è anche un po' colpa di python.

Ma detto questo io mi tengo il mio portage, perchè mi piacerebbe se migliorasse nella velocità, ma lo adoro per tutte le cose che mi permette di fare senza sbattermi tanto!

----------

## unz

quoto edux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

è stato aperto un beg, a suo tempo, che sembra essere stato risolto con l'ultima versione (2.1.2_rc4-r2):

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158931

----------

